

LOLCats... Yes, you can haz $30m - phunel
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2011/01/18/empire-built-on-lolcats-gets-30-million/

======
WillyF
Yes, there's probably a bubble right now.

And this is the kind of investment that will make you look like an idiot if it
blows up. But I have to think someone like Brad Feld, whose firm was part of
this investment, is pretty confident in the business if he is willing to put
his money and his reputation at stake on this.

Funny movies, funny books, and funny tv shows have all proven to be big money
makers over a long period of time (but they also bomb often). Why is a
business built on funny websites so ridiculous?

It seems that a lot people have a hard time differentiating between an
intelligent business and a business that makes intelligent products.

~~~
zacharycohn
I agree. If The Cheezburger Network is a profitable business that is showing
growth, I don't see why everyone is jumping to claim this is a bad investment.

~~~
ghost3
Because there's just no way it's going to be a $100M kind of company. reddit
was probably the source of much of their initial traffic. And reddit was
worth, what, $10m, in pre-bubble money?

------
ergo98
What bubble?

~~~
acangiano
Ah, the classic "Holier than thou" attitude of some technical people. 375
million pageviews a month, between ads and merchandise sales I'd be really
surprised if they make anything less than 7 figures a month in revenue. Hate
the company if you wish, but investing in them is far from an indicator of a
bubble, in my opinion.

~~~
alecco
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EBaums_World>

<http://www.linkedin.com/companies/zvue-corporation>

<http://www.google.com/finance?q=zvue> (very likely the same ZVUE)

Check their home page: <http://www.zvue.com/>

"$15 million cash and $2.5 million in stock" !

"$5.2 million revenue in 2007!" (check the Wikipedia source page for this
figure, hilarious)

Edit: I see now you are acangiano...

